# What should be done about Innes?



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

What's one more pointless poll?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a mix of option 4 & option 3


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am in favor if bloodshed.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

god ppl u dont need to overreact about it







just maim him.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drown him in his afternoon tea.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> lol,










ROFL


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Drown him in his afternoon tea.....


 That's not one of the choices!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Drown him in his afternoon tea.....
> ...


Well, just keep him under until he's burned (= maimed...) :







:


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Works for me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Works for me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > lol,
> ...


 I dont think thats enough... This is!!


























There... even I think that isn't good enough


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll have you know my piranhas vote for option 3


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

for your punishment you will have to fight this guy.....de plane....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> I'll have you know my piranhas vote for option 3


 LMFAO!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How about a swirly?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> for your punishment you will have to fight this guy.....de plane....


 I dont see a pic, except it says that the image is hosted by tripod...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > for your punishment you will have to fight this guy.....de plane....
> ...


 Yeah Innes.. get ready to fight the guy who hosts the images to TriPod!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 don't worry I'm warming up


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Apparently, 86% of statistics are inaccurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lastyboy said:


> Apparently, 86% of statistics are inaccurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Including this one!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


>


It's Di*tt*o, you knucklehead


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say we give him a wedggie, hang him from a tree branch, and use him as a Pinata


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I say we give him a wedggie, hang him from a tree branch, and use him as a Pinata


 Or we could make him the first human on Mars....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or not


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

Could just let his Pirahna castrate him


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Corona said:


> Could just let his Pirahna castrate him


 Welcome to the board corona!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Corona said:
> 
> 
> > Could just let his Pirahna castrate him
> ...










Yeah welcome


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

LoL thanks guys.. I take it you didnt like that idea Innes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Corona said:


> Could just let his Pirahna castrate him


 tubaflex worm will not fill them up anymore..waste of time


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

> LoL thanks guys.. I take it you didnt like that idea Innes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> > LoL thanks guys.. I take it you didnt like that idea Innes












GO AHEAD MAKE MY DAY!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I usually do


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I usually do


----------

